# Is a 50' "component cable" run too much?



## Fayner (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a 722 in the living room with HDMI going to a 61" DLP & coax going to a bedroom tv. I recently added a Samsung plasma in the family room & ran a 50' component cable through the attic to it. I figured I could mirror the living room DLP & family room plasma. I should add that I also have ota going to both. The problem is, I can't get a signal to the plasma from the 722. The plasma has 2 component inputs & I've tried both with no success. The cable came from Monoprice. Has anyone successfully used this setup with a 50' cable ? I plan on borrowing a toner & checking the cable to make sure it's good. If so, I'll have to assume the cable length is too much for the receiver/TV to handle. If this turns out to be the case, does anyone know if a component cable amplifier/booster would work? Until I find a solution I'm restricted to ota only. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I have the same setup. I have a 50' component cable from monoprice. I ran from my vip622 in my living room through the attic to an LCD in my office. This has worked flawlessly since day one. 

I'm sure you already have but triple check your connections. There should be no problems with this setup.


----------



## jtdon99 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a 50' component from monoprice running from a 622 to a 32" RCA HD LCD with no problems.


----------



## MrDogDad (Nov 20, 2006)

As mentioned above, be sure you have the 3 video cables going to the correct inputs. If you swap a cable with the Y input (green), you wont get anything.
If, after you have verified the connections, you still don't have a picture, you can test the cable by swapping both ends of 2 of the cables (say green and red). If you get a picture with weird color, then you know the green cable is bad.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Please pardon my ignorance but will the component also pass Audio?
Brad


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Bubba3 said:


> Please pardon my ignorance but will the component also pass Audio?
> Brad


No that is why you probably need a 5 plug cable as a minimum but you won't have digital sound. I have used a 75' 5 plug component cable without any problems but it is very hard to run through walls etc. I believe I purchased it at Pacific Cables.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Bubba3 said:


> Please pardon my ignorance but will the component also pass Audio?
> Brad


Besides the three video cables you also need two for audio (stereo L & R).

I ran a Monster five wire component nearly 60 feet from my lower level 622 to my tv in the kitchen upstairs. I crimped on all 10 RCA ends myself and it has worked flawlessly ever since.


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

I've run a 75' component cable successfully. Before I purchased same, I researched the length issue and found that 100' is the practical maximum.

Jag


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

You can use RG59/RG6 and use F > RCA connectors.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

There is a really simple method to test the cable run.

Component cable includes three RCA plugs (Y/Pb/Pr). We also have two RCA cables for AUDIO.

If you don't have them connected correctly you will not get a signal.
Also if one of the cables has a break or short you will not get a signal as well.

So disconnect the RCA plugs and from both ends ( DVR and HDTV ).
Next connect one of the RCA plugs to the composite video output on the DVR and composite video input on your HDTV. If you get a picture then that cable is electrically sound. Do the test with the other RCA lines including the AUDIO lines. Make sure to note which lines match.

If all the cables pass then connect the component with matching (Y/Pb/Pr) on both sides. It should work fine.



Fayner said:


> I have a 722 in the living room with HDMI going to a 61" DLP & coax going to a bedroom tv. I recently added a Samsung plasma in the family room & ran a 50' component cable through the attic to it. I figured I could mirror the living room DLP & family room plasma. I should add that I also have ota going to both. The problem is, I can't get a signal to the plasma from the 722. The plasma has 2 component inputs & I've tried both with no success. The cable came from Monoprice. Has anyone successfully used this setup with a 50' cable ? I plan on borrowing a toner & checking the cable to make sure it's good. If so, I'll have to assume the cable length is too much for the receiver/TV to handle. If this turns out to be the case, does anyone know if a component cable amplifier/booster would work? Until I find a solution I'm restricted to ota only. Thanks for any input.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Mertzen said:


> You can use RG59/RG6 and use F > RCA connectors.


How well does that work? I been wanting to try that to get a HD sig from my 722 to the bedroom. It'd be about a 65'-75' run.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

That is how monoprice makes their cables.

PREMIUM 100FT 5-RCA Component Video/Audio Coaxial RG-6 18AWG 75Ohm CL2 Rated Cable 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10235&cs_id=1023501&p_id=3052&seq=1&format=2

Notice the cable type: RG-6



scoobyxj said:


> How well does that work? I been wanting to try that to get a HD sig from my 722 to the bedroom. It'd be about a 65'-75' run.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I would check to make sure that the cables dont have a break in them, they shouldn't need audio to display a picture, just all three component cables. Try testing the cable with the other T.V.


----------



## Sharpinv (Mar 14, 2006)

I've had that 100 foot 5 wire component cable from Monoprice in place for 2 years, and even have it on a splitter near the 722 (other feed is just a couple of feet to the local TV) - works great and maybe looks even better than my six foot HDMI cable. As I recall it was less than $40 from monoprice.com


----------

